# what made you want to train in the filipino martial arTs



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

WONDERING WHAT MADE you want to train in the filipino martial arts?

Like me I am in tsd and found out one of the teacher was teaching it I found out what it was gave it a try and then took a few classes stop for a year and half cause of work and school and just starting to get back into it.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

My real reason besides carrying on Family tradition was because I love blades, and the flow they have etc. Nothing feels or looks better then a well trained arm carrying a blade through the air


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

do u have lots of blades? All different types?


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

Well currently I own a Straight Sword, Chinese Broad Sword, Butterfly Knives, Kris, Some training Knives, A few pairs of sticks, A Kamagong and a load of Bokens as well as some training sticks. 


I tend to put aside an hour every night to practice the 24 angles and just run through a few strikes and stuff to keep my wrists supple.


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2003)

I train in the FMA, because I feel that they address the use of weapons the best.  Also, their empty hand skills are excellent!  

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 31, 2003)

initally i had no interest, however, my instructor who i highly respected was so interested that i thought there must be something to it so i tried it out. I quickly became hooked.
It filled gaps that i felt that i had in my training, i picked it up fairly quickly since there was a lot of hands, my strong point.
It was practical since everything learned with a stick could be applied emptyhand, and it was fun.
Once i met the Grandmaster, my training also advanced by leaps and bounds. It seems to fit well with most other arts if not all other arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 31, 2003)

I started because i was loking for a good instructor . Two where pointed out to me  I ended up moveing into the area of my present instructo and he taught Sikaran.
I stayed because he had so much knowledge that Im still learning.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

Right place, right time.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 31, 2003)

my whole family trained in it (which is mostly guys)... it's been in our family for 2 generations. my generation didn't feel like training after 1 year. i never got to train since i was a girl. we're filipino and chinese mix. it all started because the philippines was a very dangerous place.

i enjoy martial arts and craved for a combat, street practical, non-sport art. since that's what my father trained in, i took it up once i turned 19 (last may).


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Sep 1, 2003)

I started because my father told me I should try arnis out. He was teaching me shotokan karate back then. That part was easy. It's the finding or hunting for a teacher in the Philippines that was the hardest part. We asked around but nobody knew what arnis, escrima was. You see, in the Philippines karate, taekwondo,and judo were famous. I was even told arnis is dead. But I never gave up. We finally met one got to learn a little. Then my friend's grandfather taught me some Largo mano. I studieid in Manila and met Gm Ernesto Presas of Modern arnis/Kombatan. And he open up my passion for the FMA. He did not like that I went out to study with other grandmasters or teachers of other systems. But I still did because he did the same. It made me understand and appreciate my studies with my teacher . This also made me more passionate to try and help spread the FMA a lot more. Because I could not believe that most filipinos did not know what arnis was. They didn't even know the Philippines had a Martial art. Until now I still try and learn and share with other instructors. This my passion.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

As a police officer, I want to keep a few steps ahead of the bad guys as best as I can.  A few months ago, I was searching the Net for a a new martial art I could train in, and came upon somes sites about Arnis.  After doing allot of research, I figured it was right up my alley.  I have been trained with riot batons, ASP batons, and PR-24's both solid and collapsible, so Arnis was right up my alley.  What impressed me the most about Arnis was not matter what type of strike you are executing, it is all the same no matter if you have a stick, blade or open hand. And, I am 39 years old, so I am nto to keen on having to duke it out with someone on the street for an extended period of time.  Arnis is quick and to the point.  I really thought I would never be able to train with an instructor since everyone I contacted in my area, (near Baltimore) did not conduct training in the morning, I work 3-11 shift.  But I was told about Guro Bobby Ladra, of Apolo's East Coast Karate and the rest is history.  Guro Bobby just left to go to the P.I to train for 3 months, so I can not wait forhim to return to see what he has learned.  In the meantime, his brother, Guro Apolo is training me.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the sinawali graphic!


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks, I came across them surfing the net.


----------

